# Longer name for Beau



## 12.11.10

We've decided that if baby is a boy his name will be Beau (Bo) Radley but we think it needs a longer form... any suggestions?


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

I don't know that I'll be of much help as I'm not sure there is a "longer" form of the name but I've seen it spelt Beaux (still pronounced Bo) :thumbup:


----------



## rwhite

I've never really heard of any longer versions, only Beau by itself. But one I can think of (at a stretch) is Beauley?


----------



## staceylou

All I can think of is Beaumont. IDK it might not even be a name, but I like it! :flower:


----------



## isil

Beau is a short form of Beauregard apparently (google tells me so ;) )

Variant forms include Beaudan, Beauford and Beaudine.


----------



## 12.11.10

Thanks :) what do you all think of Boniface (bon-ee-fas) nn Beau?


----------



## MommyMika

staceylou said:


> All I can think of is Beaumont. IDK it might not even be a name, but I like it! :flower:

I have a friend named Beaumont that goes by Beau!


----------



## MommyMika

staceylou said:


> All I can think of is Beaumont. IDK it might not even be a name, but I like it! :flower:

I have a friend named Beaumont that goes by Beau! I also know somone named Boudie (not sure how it's spelt, but it'd pronounced beau-dee)


----------



## sowanted

To me, Boniface is very Catholic/churchy sounding and is pronounced BON-ih-fiss. So I definitely don't like that as an option.

I like Beau on its own. Beaumont is okay (though to my ears this sounds more like the name of a tree-line parkway than a name for a male human).

Let us know what you come up with!


----------



## heyyady

Beau is short for Beauregard, but Bo is also short for Bowie, Boden and Boyd.

Is the Bo Radly a nod to To Kill A Mocking Bird?


----------

